# Was Surprised



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Was surprised to hear the Empire has had another reboot? I sold a lot of infantry before cause I was done with my Empire, but I still got a lot of mounted troops and was wondering whether a mounted Empire army is now plausible/useful or is the rules still against cavalry?


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Cavalry sort of fell by the wayside w/ 8th edition. The all cav armies of 7th Ed aren't really as good due to the fact that you can't charge in and kill off enough that the enemy won't attack back. W/ _Step Up_, _Support Attacks_, and _Steadfast_, it's going to be hard to take out large blocks of infantry that you will most likely be up against. You can still use an all cav army, you just aren't going to be winning combat like you used to.


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

if your going to do an all cavalry army, empire is the army to do it. Having a 1+ save really helps against most troops. you'll still have a problem dealing with large blocks, but you also have access to every lore of magic. 

It's not going to be the utmost competitive list, but it'll be fluffy, and fun, and will be able to hold its own against most armies.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Empire cavalry have had something of a boost this update. The basic knights are cheaper and you can get reiksguard knights in special who have the stubborn rule. This is a huge deal as you can get 1+ save, stubborn troops. They will be able to hold up and grind through hordes. The new demigryphons both looks great and are effective. 

A cavalry army, while not the most effective you could do will certainly hold its own and would be fun to play.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

The broken spells of this Edition will still wipe out your expensive Cav models without breaking a sweat, so I'll buck the trend and say no, not really. Especially since I hear the Helblaster Volley Gun has resumed its pedestal and that too can asplode whole Knight units.


----------



## Atreyu (May 30, 2011)

I say go for it. Get the artillery fire and magic to back yourself up and you have a solid army. I see it definitely being plausable at least for Empire. Give it try and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Atm I got:

20 Pistoliers
12 Knights
Mounted Warrior Priest
Mounted Captain/Elector Count

22/24 Greatswords
20 Halberdiers with no Command
20 Handgunners with a single reapter rifle

Two Captain/Elector Counts on foot
Battle Standard Bearer
4 Wizards
1 Warrior Priest on Foot

Mortar
Cannon
Hellblaster

I sold a whole lot of swordsmen which I hear was a good idea now since they are to expensive. So far only got 10 handgunners and all my greatswords are half done. Not sure what to paint my knights as, especially now that Reiksguard are separate to normal knights.

I stopped playing them before cause I generally got bored of them, so was just wondering whether I have anything useful due to the new army book, which I can't afford to get atm.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

12 knights probably isn't enough to do a Cavalry focused Empire army, though it's enough to make your minimums, as 12 Knights are 330 points with command. You also have 20 halberdiers with 2 detachments of 10 handgunners, should deal with enough for your minimums. expecially with a warrior priest. Sounds like a 2k army in general.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I thought I had more knights when I realised most of them where pistoliers heh. Can detachments take upgrades now? because one of mine has a repeater handgun, also I'm guessing my halbardiers not having a command is a problem?


----------



## Atreyu (May 30, 2011)

Not necessarily as I read that halberdiers are worth their points as a detachment now more than a parent unit.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

So detachment for my greatswords and instead have the hand gunners as two small units?


----------

